# Pleurothallis... palliolata?



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I think this is a Pleurothallis. Possibly palliolata. Probably not. I'm not really up to speed on my tropical plant identification (especially orchids), but I'd like to know what this one is.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Can't ID without flowers.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Dang, I was hoping the dead flower spike in the 2nd photo would be enough. Is it some sort of orchid?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh it's definitely a Pleurothallis, just can't ID to species


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

pnwpdf said:


> Dang, I was hoping the dead flower spike in the 2nd photo would be enough. Is it some sort of orchid?


Like Jason said it is a Pleurothallis. I just wanted to point out to you that's not a dead flower spike you are looking at. It's an old stem that has died and lost it's leaf. The flowers will come out of the papery sheath that sits at the base of the leaf. Just making sure you are anxiously looking at the right spot for the flowers 

Sadly though, it might be a little too consistently warm for that species to flower. I noticed in a couple of your pics, their is a keiki sprouting from one of the leaves. Sometimes when it is too warm, the plant will throw plantlets instead of flowers. The good thing, is that it's a pretty plant to begin with.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Ah I see. It is fairly new to my collection, just about a week. I keep my frog room around 73 during the day and about 67 at night. Would that be on the warm side for this?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

That's not that warm, but a lot of pleuros just need it cooler. It's been my personal experience that the larger pleuros need a more substantial cooling to induce flowering. Smaller species like allenii, ornata, microphylla, and grobyii are much more generous with their blooms


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Interesting. Thanks for the info.


----------

